# Chicken, ribs, and pulled pork for grad party



## cooknhogz (May 8, 2013)

Doing a graduation party and they want Baby Back ribs, Chicken Quarters, and Pulled pork. There will be plenty of sides also. As of now they said they're expecting around 150 people give, or take and probably half will be teenagers. Just wanted to see what you guys think on the amount of meat to buy is. Thanks for any help.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 10, 2013)

For 150, if you figure on 2 ribs per person, that's 17.5 slabs.
Quartered birds, 8 servings per bird, or 18.75.
Pulled Pork from Boston Butts, figure 1/3lb per serving with a yield of 40-50% with a clean hand-pull, so, approx. 100lbs...picnics have more bone so less yield.

Quantity for ribs is given as a fill-in, and the pork and birds as a main meat item. Adjust the birds and PP as needed for 1/3lb per person total finished product, as you should have a good mix in appetites. The ribs could be bumped up more if you were considering them as a main meat item, say 3-4 ribs instead of 2 (13 ribs/slab) while reducing birds and PP.

Good luck on the smoke!


Eric


----------



## bamafan (May 10, 2013)

II buy the 10 pound bags of leg and thigh quarters at Wally world when I do these and they average 12-14 pieces per bag. When I brine that many I mix my brine in a clean heavy duty garbage bag  and dump the chicken in, and get as much air out as possible, then cover in ice in the cooler.  One quarter, 2 ribs and pulled pork is a lot of food . I would definately go with 90 -100 pounds of pork uncooked. Best thing about pulled pork is the left overs!. I also pull the left over chicken and vacuum pack for gumbo :) Good luck. I have to do the same thing next weekend for a golf tournament. Dang volunteer work


----------



## cooknhogz (May 11, 2013)

Thanks guys for the reply's.


----------

